# What I've learned about being a Christian...



## LarryCook (Jul 23, 2005)

....in three short years...and you can quote me...

The Christian life is a series of points at which you suddenly realize that you are not as worthy, wise, or important as you had previously believed.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 23, 2005)

There is much wisdom in realizing how far we have yet to go.

That reminds me of this quote by the Scottish Covenanter minister, Donald Cargill.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree. I told Matt the other day that I am less saved today than I was yesterday.


----------



## BrianBowman (Jul 23, 2005)

Total Depravity. It's so true. If we are not saved by God's sovereign grace & mercy alone then there is no hope.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 23, 2005)

I am glad others feel like this as I was getting worried! You may grow in outer sanctity but as you do you realise more and more that the road is longer than you think. You seem further away from your destination than when you started.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jul 23, 2005)

Those who know themselves best fear themselves most. -- Donald Cargill (Scottish Covenanter, 1610 - 1681) 

That's the quote linked above, for those too busy to click over.

Scott, 
What you said about being "less saved today than yesterday" really hit home! I used to think that I was pretty good and had it all figured out. Lately I've been realizing just how bad I really am, how far I have yet to go, and how I know practically nothing.

There's a saying that goes something like this, "Those who know, and yet not do, do not really know."

As much as I used to cringe when someone would use the phrase "head knowledge," I'm beginning to wonder if maybe the bulk of my aversion comes from a fear that it may actually be true of me!

"Those who know themselves best fear themselves most."
In light of this, I'm afraid... I'm VERY afraid!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> ....in three short years...and you can quote me...
> 
> The Christian life is a series of points at which you suddenly realize that you are not as worthy, wise, or important as you had previously believed.


  you got that right. seems like you've been reading my mind, or we've been experiencing the same thing.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 25, 2005)

The More Knowledge I gain, the more certain I am that I know even less than I thought I knew.

The older I grow in the faith, the more desperate I become for His mercy.

As Augustus Toplady wrote.....Nothing in my hand I bring, simply to the cross I cling.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> ....in three short years...and you can quote me...
> 
> The Christian life is a series of points at which you suddenly realize that you are not as worthy, wise, or important as you had previously believed.


----------



## just_grace (Jul 25, 2005)

*Just Grace...*

'My hope is built on nothing less than Jesu's blood and righteousness'.

Believed this from the start of my Christian walk and will do until I die or He returns. Jesus is my sabbath rest. I rest from trying to put myself right with God in Christ.


----------

